# 5.5g betta tank



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

My 5.5g tank is now home to a male double tail halfmoon betta. Also put in 4 amano shrimp intentionally put in bigger 4 to avoid being bullied by the betta just in case. If there is a problem they can join the other amano's in my 30g. I liked the sheen of his fins when the light hits it. Not the best example but he didn't like posing properly.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I like your tunnels


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Handsome betta!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is quick and a bit odd but I have the chance to get a pair of black paradise fish and don't have another proper home for my betta. Does anyone want to buy him and give him a proper home?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> This is quick and a bit odd but I have the chance to get a pair of black paradise fish and don't have another proper home for my betta. Does anyone want to buy him and give him a proper home?


Any aquarium store.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You could set your betta up in a gallon glass jar with some floating plants and he'll still be in paradise compared to how most bettas are kept. He should be okay without heat now that summer is coming. Put the jar where it will get daylight but not too much sunlight, to keep the plants growing. Changing a liter or two of water weekly will give him very good water quality without a filter, as long as he eats everything you feed him and the plants are healthy. You can add a few ramshorn snails to keep the algae off the glass. Then you can set him up in another tank later if you like. Maybe you can find one cheap at a yard sale, or make one from scrap glass.

Be sure to cover the jar (a plastic deli container lid works fine) to prevent jumping.

You can often get gallon glass jars free or cheap from delis and cafeterias. They are used to ship pickles and hot peppers and olives, and then thrown away. I've raised lots of plants and some killifish and other fry in jars. They work quite well, and although you do have to keep up the water changes for heavily fed fry, the quantities are so small it's not a lot of work.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I'll keep the little guy for a bit the paradise wasn't as sure as I first though so I don't need to rush. He only just got moved the stress wouldn't be great for him anyway. He seems to be doing fine and hasn't notcied the shrimp. I saw one shrimp close by in the corner once and the shrimp backed off.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Why don't you move your paradise fishes into a 30g tank?

Black paradise is a beautiful fish.


----------

